# Is Philip Pullman the new Tolkien ??



## nnk^mri (Dec 30, 2002)

On tons of reviews about the film i keep seeing Philip Pullman's name comparing him to Tolkien, now ive not read all of his - Pullmans - work but ive read some and i dont see the simalaritys(sp) i was wondering if anyone else did and i was just missing it, or if people agree with me???


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, nnk^mri! 
I haven't read any of Pullman's work, but I have heard of him.. What is the name of the series that he writes? It might be WoT, but as I said I'm not really acquainted with the writer..


----------



## elvish-queen (Dec 30, 2002)

Phillip Pullman is an excellent author, but I don't think there'll ever be anyone who compares to Tolkien. His trilogy I think is called Dark Matter or something, the first is "Northern Lights" then it is "The Subtle Knife" Then "The Amber Spyglass".
They're very good, I definately suggest a read!

Other than that he writes sortof detective novels, the one that comes to mind is Ruby in the Smoke. I think that's the first one, there are a whole lot about Sally Lockhart.

Enjoy!
EQ


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 30, 2002)

I have read his work, some of it. I think it is good and has some similarities to LOTR but not all. oh and your new so welcome and pm me if you have questions or want to talk.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 30, 2002)

oh and EQ actually the first one is "The Golden Compass". just letting you know incase.


----------



## elvish-queen (Dec 30, 2002)

My copy is called Northern Lights... I know that for sure! Do you live in America?? I know that the first Harry Potter (The Philosopher's Stone) was called the Sorceror's Stone in America, so Pullman's books may be the same case.


----------



## Arwen_evenstar (Jan 8, 2003)

here in England his dark materials are called Northern Lights, The Subtle Knife and the Amber Spyglass. The spy ones are the Ruby in the Smoke, the Shadow in the North, the Tiger in the Well and the Tin Princess. They are alll (well, not so much the last one) about a young lady called Sally Lockhart, who gets caught up in lots of mysterys-mainly about her past. These 2 sets are spectacular!! He also wrote I was a Rat which is a cinderella story and was made into a T.V seriese, and he wrote some more 2. I have another one called the Broken Bridge, but although i enjoyed this one, it wasn't as good. (If you can't tell i'm a big fan-but no he isn't as good as Tolkien-maybe just a more modern version!)


----------



## Beorn (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's an interesting thread:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4917


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 2, 2003)

I read The Golden Compass, and half of the Subtle Knife. After reading LOTR, I will have to read all three again. I don't remember a lot of similarities to Tolkien in them, which is rare in fantasies that I have read!!!!! I read somewhere that they were going to make His Dark Materials movie\movies. I thought that would be cool.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 16, 2003)

I love the His Dark materials collection!  
Its my second favorite book!(After LOTR) Pullman , like Tolkien can explain every detail about his book. Rowling can't. I wouldn't say that LORT and His Dark Materials are alike, I think they are actualy quite diferent. 

There is only one thing that I don't like about His Dark materials, the ending of the Amber Spyglass: Its sad, I hate sad endings!


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't mean to irritate people here, but I couldn't read past the first 3 pages of Northern Lights. It was sooooooooo dull.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Mar 14, 2003)

Well at first I couldn't read past page 3 of LORT. Shire history is so boring! 

After Lyra meets Iorek Byrnison its only adventure. After that comes Serafina, Iofur, Will, Mary, Lady Salmakia, Thilas, Kirjava, Balthamos,Baruch andXanthania the angels.

It really is a very good book.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 15, 2005)

It really is a great book, and a grand adventure. In my opinion it is a much different genre than what Tolkien wrote. Something of a cross between fantasy, science fiction and philosophy all rolled into one.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 15, 2005)

They are good books, very good, although I couldn't read them again, not for a while at least, they aren't quite Lord of the Rings though either


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 15, 2005)

Is orange the new apple?

Barley


----------

